# Gilroy Cycling Group



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Doesn't anyone know of any cycling groups in the Gilroy area (formal or informal)? I'm moving there this weekend from Colorado and am trying to see what is available. I know of the Monterey cycling club but don't want to drive there on the weekends for a good group ride. I'm a 30-year old Air Force bubba looking for other athletic folks to ride around with.

Cheers!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know about road cycling there, but Henry Coe State Park, just east of Gilroy, has epic mountain biking. Very hot in the summer, though. Go to mtbr.com Nor Cal site for ride announcements, or just show up at Coe Headquarters or Hunting Hollow parking lot and introduce yourself.

Mountain Biking in Coe Park


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the nearest (road) bike club is the Almaden Cycling Touring Club (http://www.actc.org/). They run the Tierra Bella, a century out of Gilroy. Lots of good road riding there (reservoirs, climbs up E.Dunne (often called "Henry Coe" by roadies since it goes to Coe HQ).

But as robwh9 said, if you mountain bike at all, Coe is (a very hot version of) heaven! Also good for cyclocross.


----------



## zekgb (Aug 6, 2011)

Off the Chain bikes in Hollister has a number of group rides with some pretty fast folks, including a weekly Thursday night hammerfest which I have yet to avoid being dropped from. For a fun climb there is Fremont Peak in San Juan Bautista and the aforementioned rollers through the reservoirs are always fun as well.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have a small group that rides Morgan Hill or Gilroy most every tuesday afternoon. Tons of good rides in the area. We welcome new riders, especially wing nuts.


----------

